# ببساطه ما هو ال gps وما هى أستخداماته ومكوناته وقكرة عمله



## هانى زكريا احمد (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوانى الأعزاء
سأحاول بأذن الله من خلال هذا الموضوع تقديم شرح مبسط عن هذا المجال لأساعد كل من يلتبس عليه الأمر فى هذا المجال الجديد أن يعرف أساسيات هذا المجال (ببساطه وبدون تعقيد) وهذا هو الهدف من الموضوع وليعيننى الله على ذلك
وشكرا


فى البدايه أود الجواب على السؤال التقليدى ما هى الفروق والتشابه بين ال GPS والتوتال استيشن؟


المكونات	
توتال استيشن - جهاز توتال استيشن وبرزم ووحدة تحكم مثبته بالجهاز
جى بى اس - قاعده وروفر وراديوا ووحدة تحكم تمسك باليد

شروط القياس 
توتال استيشن - يجب أن يرى الجهاز العاكس
جى بى اس - الجهاز هنا هو القاعده والروفر كالعاكس ولا يشترط رؤية الروفر كما فى التوتال استيشن	

درجة الحراره والضغط
توتال استيشن - لها تأثير قوى على دقة الرصد
جى بى اس - لا يوجد تأثير على الرصد	

أرتفاع الجهاز
توتال استيشن - يجب أدخاله للجهاز
جى بى اس - يجب أدخاله للجهاز

المعلومه المطلوبه لبدء العمل	
توتال استيشن - نقطتين أو نقطه وأتجاه
جى بى اس - نقطه واحده	عدد النقاط 

فكرة العمل
توتال استيشن - بواسطة العاكس نحصل على المسافه بينه وبين الجهاز عن طريق الشعاع الذى يخرج ويرتد للجهاز نتيجة أصطدامه بالعاكس
والجهاز يحسب الزوايا ويسجلها ومن نقطة البدايه وأتجاه الشمال والمسافه المحسوبه يمكن للجهاز عن طريق البرامج المبنيه على حساب المثلثات الحصول على أحداثيات النقطه التى يحتلها العاكس وهكذا

جى بى اس - يرصد الجهاز أشارات من الأقمار الصناعيه ومن هذه الأشارات يمكن للجهاز حساب المسافه بينه وبين الأقمار وعند وجود 4 أقمار نحصل على 4 مسافات وأربع معادلات عند حلهم ينتج أحداثيات النقطه التى يحتلها الجهاز مع العلم أن أحداثيات الأقمار معلومه فى أى وقت ونظرا لوجود عوامل كثيره تؤثر على الأشاره ولذلك عند أستخدام الجهاز والوقوف على نقطه نجد أن الأحداثى يتغير على الشاشه لنفس النقطه كما فى حالة أستخدام جهاز جارمن وذلك لأن كلما ذاد وقت الأحتلال للنقطه تتجمع فى الجهاز أرصاد أكثر وهكذا وبالتالى أحداثيات النقطه تتغير وهذا الأحداثى يسمى أتونومس (مطلق)

الدقه فى الرفع الطوبوغرافى	
توتال استيشن - حسب نوع ودقة الجهاز ولكن تتراوح بين
1TO 10 mm + 1TO 3 ppm)

جى بى اس - Horizontal. ±10 mm + 1 ppm
Vertical. ±20 mm + 1 ppm	
هذه المواصفات للجى بى أس المساحى وليس الذى يحمل باليد طبعا سيشرح لاحقا الفرق

وقت الرصد للرفع الطوبوغرافى
توتال استيشن - ما بين 1 الى 2 ثانيه للنقطه الواحده
جى بى اس - 5 ثانيه للنقطه الواحده	بطريقة RTK

أقصى مسافه
توتال استيشن - لا تتعدى 3 كيلو متر	
جى بى اس - الى 10 كم أو أكثر حسب الدقه المطلوبه

الأستخدام	
توتال استيشن - عمل نقاط التحكم والرفع الطوبوغرافى والتفصيلى والتوقيع
جى بى اس - عمل نقاط التحكم والرفع الطوبوغرافى والتفصيلى والتوقيع	
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•	مما سبق يتضح أن الجهازين يقوموا بنفس العمل ولكن ال جى بى أس لا يعتمد على رؤية الروفر (العاكس) فى التوتال أستيشن وهذه الميزه كفيله بتقدير عمل الجى بى أس والحرص على أقتنائه
•	أقصى مسافه للعمل وهى الأهم تتضح من الجدول السابق
طبعا هناك فروق أخرى وأيضا لا تستوى المقارنه بين الجهازين فكل منهم له مميزاته وطريقة عمله المختلفه ولكن وددت أن أبدأ بهذا الجدول لكثرة تداول هذا السؤال


*كيف نحصل على الأحداثى؟*
هذه الرحله الطويله ترى نتيجتها الفوريه عندما تفتح جهازك وترى الأحداثيات على شاشة جهازك أو جوالك فكيف تم هذا
نبدأ الرحله من الأول
يتم التحكم فى الأقمار عن طريق محطات تحكم ارضيه 
ولذلك فهى تتحكم فى كل حركه وكل شىء عن القمر الصناعى بما فيها أحداثياته
هذا القمر يرسل لنا أشاره تتكون من موجتين وهى L1,L2
والأن ظهر L2C,L5 وظيفتهم جميعا حمل مجموعه من المعلومات وتوصيلها للجهاز
من خواص الموجات أن سرعتها ثابته وطولها الموجى ثابت
نهتم نحن بسرعتها ومعلوم للصغير قبل الكبير أن السرعه = مسافه / زمن
وبم أن السرعه ثابته والزمن يتم حسابه من الجهاز من وقت صدور الموجه إلى وقت أستقبالها وبطرح القيمتين من بعد ينتج الزمن الذى أستغرقته الموجه من لحظة خروجها من القمر الصناعى الى لحظة أستقبالها بالجهاز 
أذن الزمن تم حسابه والسرعه ثابته فبمقدورنا بأستخدام المعادله السابقه الحصول على المسافه ( وهى المسافه بين الجهاز والقمر الصناعى)
بعد الحصول على المسافه 
تصبح لدينا معادلة كره مركزها القمر ونصف قطرها المسافه المحسوبه بين القمر والجهاز. والمجهول مكان الجهاز وهو أى نقطه على سطح هذه الكره
ولدينا 3 مجاهيل X,Y,Z
أذن يلزمنا 3 معادلات أو 3 أقمار كل قمر يمثل معادله كره للحصول على الأحداثى ولكن يلزمنا فى الحقيقه قمر أخر لتصحيح الوقت وهذا يطول شرحه ولكن الخلاصه يجب أن يكون لدينا 4 أقمار للحصول على أحداثيات

*ما هى الأقمار والموجات المتاحه الأن أو فيما بعد والتى ستفيدنا هنا فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه؟*
الشبكه الأمريكيه GPS مجانيه
الشبكه الروسيه GLONASS مجانيه
الشبكه الأوروبيه GALILIO مجانيه
L5 موجة مجانيه
L2C موجة مجانيه
OMNISTAR شبكة ترسل تصحيحات بمقابل مادى
بالطبع هناك شبكات أخرى ولكنى أتكلم على التى سنستطيع رصدها هنا

وأنتظروا البقيه لاحقا أن شاء الله


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور ياهندسة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ديكابري (28 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عليك كلامك جميل وسهل والناس كلها تفهم اللي عنده خلفية واللي معندهوش


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (28 أبريل 2009)

*الحلقه الثانيه*

لقد عدنا لنكمل حديثنا السابق عن ال GPS
بعد المقدمه السابقه وصلنا للأتى
1-	يلزمنا 4 أقمار للحصول على أحداثى
2-	الأحداثى المحسوب يكون مطلق أو أوتونومس
3-	كل قمر يرسل نوعين من الموجات L1,L2
وبذلك نسأل السؤال التالى
كيف نقارن بين أنواع ال GPS ؟

1-	من حيث الأستقبال

•	هناك أنواع تستقبل الأقمار الأمريكيه فقط GPS 
•	وأخرى تستقبل الأقمار الأمريكيه GPS والروسيه جلوناس
•	وأخرى تستقبل الأقمار الأمريكيه GPS والروسيه جلوناس والأوربيه جاليليو
•	وظهر حديثا جهاز يستقبل كل هذه الموجات بالأضافه لموجات L5,L2C
وهو ترمبل R8GNSS model 3
ولرؤية المواصفات أستخدم اللينك التالى
http://www.trimble.com/trimbler8gnss.shtml
•	وهناك أجهزه أخرى تستقبل اقمار omnistar

2-	من حيث عدد القنوات

•	كل مجموعه من الأقمار يلزمها 24 قناه
12 لموجة L1 ومثلهم ل L2
•	اذا نجد أن كل جهاز يحتوى على 24 قناه فقط لا يستطيع رصد كل المجموعات بل مجموعه واحده فقط ولتكن الأمريكيه وهى الأساس لكل الأجهزه
•	ولذلك كلما قلنا الجهاز يرصد كذا وكذا فلابد أن نرى عدد قنوات مقابل للشبكات
•	ولذلك تجد جهاز به 24 قناه او 72 قناه أو 220 مثل الجهاز السابق

3-	ثنائى أو أحادى التردد

•	يقال أن الجى بى أس أحادى التردد أذا كان يستقبل موجات L1 فقط 
ومثال على ذلك أجهزة الجارمن والجوالات المدمج معها جى بى اس وهكذا
•	ويكون ثنائى أذا أستقبل L1,L2
ومما سبق أحادى يعنى به 12 قناه فقط
وثنائى لابد أن يكون به 24 قناه على الأقل

4-	من حيث الدقه

•	كل اجهزة الجى بى اس المساحيه المكونه من قاعده وروفر وراديوا لها نفس الدقه المرفقه فى الحلقه الأولى ويتساوى فيها جميع الشركات المنتجه تقريبا لأن المبدأ واحد وبالطبع كل هذه الأجهزه ثنائية التردد وتحتاج لنقطه معلومه لبدء عملها
•	هناك انواع أخرى من الأجهزه وهى الأحادية التردد كالجارمن وهى تكون فى حدود من 5 الى 20 م أو اكثر حسب ظروف الرصد
•	هناك نوع أخر يستقبل شبكة OMNISTAR وهذا يصل دقته مابين 10 الى 30 سم و أقل من متر فهناك 2 اختيارات متاحه وكل واحده بمقابل مادى
•	هناك أجهزه مطوره من ترمبل تصل دقتها الى أقل من 1 م وتستخدم لأغراض نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه وسأوافيكم برابط كامل عنها عن قريب أن شاء الله

عندما أفكر فى الشراء ماذا أفعل وكيف أختار الجهاز المناسب؟


•	أذا كانت الدقه المطلوبه أقل من 10سم للأعمال فيجب ان تختار جهاز GPS مساحى (أى مكون من قاعده وروفر وراديوا) وهذا سيتكفل بالرفع والتوقيع والرفع التفصيلى وأنشاء شبكة نقاط تحكم جديده وكل ما تريد عمله ويكفيك جهاز يستقبل الأقمار الأمريكيه فقط فى كل الحالات ماعدا أذا كانت الأعمال المطلوبه بجانب المبانى او فى وسط الوديان أو بين الجبال ففى هذه الحاله ستحتاج جهاز يدعم الأقمار الروسيه . والفكره ببساطه انا محتاج 4 أقمار فلو جانب مبنى مثلا وراصد 3 أمريكى فيساعدنى واحد روسى فيصبح المجموع 4
•	أذا كانت الدقه المطلوبه أقل من متر فعليك بأجهزة ال GPS اليدويه بالطبع ليس جارمن ولكن هناك اجهزة متخصصه لهذا المجال ويدخل بها تطبيق لنظم المعلومات الجغرافيه أو الأجهزه التى تتعامل مع ال OMNISTAR
•	لو كان عملك فقط لتثبيت نقاط تحكم جديده فقط فأنت تحتاج على الأقل 3 وحدات (قاعده أو روفر)لا يوجد فرق فى هذه الحاله ونستخدمهم بدون الحاجه الى راديوا

وأنتظروا البقيه لاحقا أن شاء الله فى الحلقه الثالثه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك فيك اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع 
فقليل جدا في المنتدي حديث عن gps 
اتمني لك التوفيق 
موضوع جميل ويستحق التقيم


----------



## ROUDS (29 أبريل 2009)




----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (29 أبريل 2009)

الحلقه الثالثه

سنتكلم اليوم عن نظم الأحداثيات المستخدمه مع نظام GPS

وسنجمل كل المفاهيم بأختيار نظام الأحداثيات المستخدمه فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه
ستجدوا النظام الأحداثى يعرف كالتالى
===============================================
UTM نظام الأسقاط

ZONE 36, 37,38,39,40

(DATUM) AIN AL ABD SAUDI ARABIA أو WGS 1984 

(GEOID) EGM96 OR OTHER
===============================================
واليوم سأحاول تفسير هذه الكلمات بشكل مبسط يسهل فهمه

- أولا يجب أن نعرف أنه لكى يتم تمثيل أى شىء مجسم أو غيره بمعادله رياضيه يجب أن يفى بشرط أن يكون شكل منتظم مثلا كره أو دائره أو خط أو أسطوانه او شكل بيضاوى مجسم او مستوى غير مجسم وهكذا
- وبم أن سطح الكره الأرضيه غير منتظم ويصعب تمثيله بشكل منتظم فتم اختيار شكل بيضاوى مجسم يمثل سطح الكره الأرضيه وسمى هذا الشكل البيضاوى السطح المرجعى الجيوديسى المسمى بالنظام الجيوديسى العالمى WGS 1984 ويقع مركز هذا الشكل فى مركز كتلة الأرض ومن هنا تبدأ الحسابات

- أذا تم تمثيل سطح الأرض بشكل مشابه لها بيضاوى مجسم منتظم ولذلك نقدر أن نحدد أى نقطه على سطحه عن طريق معادلات 
وتم أعتماد هذا النموذج كنموذج عالمى لتمثيل شكل الأرض أما أرتفاع أى نقطه ellipsoidal height فينسب إلى بعدها عن هذا السطح التخيلى البيضاوى

:70:والسؤال هنا هل كل منطقه فى العالم يناسبها هذا السطح ؟ بالطبع لا
أذا ماذا يكون الحل
- الحل أن يتم عمل بعض التعديلات على هذا السطح والمعرف بمجموعه من المعادلات لكى يناسب هذا التعديل ( البلد ) الذى سيستخدم فيه هذا السطح المعدل
ولذلك قامت كل البلاد بعمل بعض التعديلات على هذا النموذج العالمى لكى يناسب طبيعة مكانها الجغرافى والذى لا يمثله السطح القديم بشكل جيد
السطح المعدل الجديد يسمى DAUTM محلى وفى المملكه يسمى عين العبد
أذا عين العبد ما هو الا السطح البيضاوى العالمى ولكن مع وجود بعض التعديلات عليه
الى هنا نحصل على احداثيات بشكل فراغى 

والسؤال كيف نحصل على شكل مستوى (خريطه مثلا على ورقه مطبوعه)
فكما نعلم الأحداثيات الى المرحله السابقه فراغيه أو مجسمه فكيف نحولها الى سطح مستوى؟
يأتى هنا ما يسمى بأنظمة الأسقاط أو Projection
ھو تحویل سطح الأرض البیضوي 3D أو جزء منه الى سطح مستوي ثنائي الأبعاد، ویتم ذلك باستخدام معادلات ریاضیة تؤدي إلى توصیف معالم سطح الأرض في صیغة
السطح المستوي.
طرق الإسقاط:
• الطریقة الأسطوانیة: مناسبة للمناطق المستطیلة والقریبة من خط الاستواء .
• الطریقة السمتیة: مناسبة للمناطق ذات الشكل شبھ الدائري والمناطق القطبیة .
• الطریقة المخروطیة: مناسبة للمناطق ذات الشكل شبھ المثلث والمناطق ذات
خطوط عرض متوسطة .

یحقق أسقاط میركاتور المستعرض (UTM) وهو إسقاط أسطواني - قدراً
كبیراً من التطابق ویحافظ إلى حد كبیر على صحة المقیاس باتجاه معین وھذا
یناسب كثیراً الخرائط الطبوغرافیة بشكل خاص والخرائط ذات المقیاس الكبیر
بشكل عام، وھذا النوع شائع تماما .
ھو الاكثر استخداما في اجھزة ال GPS

:16:ببساطه ماذا فعل هذا الرجل تخيل معى ان تلف ورقه على هيئة أسطوانه وتحضر كره وتطبع عليها بلون اسود أى رسومات وتضع هذه الكره داخل الورقه الملفوفه على هيئة أسطوانه ثم تضغط على الورقه
ماذا سيحدث ؟ كل ما هو مرسوم على الكره سيطبع على الورقه
بعد ذلك أفرد هذه الورقه لتصبح على هيئة مستطيل . الم ترى أن الرسمه طبعت عليها
بالطبع نعم 
هذا بالضبط ما فعله العم ميركاتور ولكن عن طريق معادلات رياضيه وهو المهم وللتدقيق ,ولتقليل التشوهات تم تقسيم الكره الأرضيه الى مجموعة مناطق (ZONES) بالتحديد 60 منطقه وتقاطع الخط المنصف لكل منطقه مع خط الأستواء يعتبر المركز للأحداثيات أو 0و0 ولذلك ممكن تكرار الأحداثيات بين كل منطقه
ولذلك لا يكتمل تعريف الأحداثيات الا بذكر رقم المنطقه الواقعه فيها
وكل منطقه أو بلد تقع داخل مجموعه من ال ZONES فى المملكه تقع ما بين ZONE 36 TO ZONE 40

ينقص شىء بسيط جدا لنكمل الموضوع

الأرتفاع المحسوب الأن منسوب للسطح البيضاوى التخيلى ellipsoidal height هل توجد طريقه لكى يتم تنسيبه لمتوسط سطح البحر؟

هذا السؤال سيوضح لنا ماهو GEOID

ببساطه تم عمل تمثيل لمتوسط سطح البحر وتم عمل قياسات لكى يمتد هذا السطح التخيلى تحت القارات ويتم بناء هذا السطح بمجموعه من القياسات يدخل فيها تأثير الجاذبيه الأرضيه وقياسات اخرى ولكن انا يهمنا هنا المحصله النهائيه وهى أن هذه الدراسات والنماذج مكنتنا من حساب الفروق بينه وبين السطح البيضاوى بشكل تقريبى عند اى نقطه وكل دوله لها قياستها الخاصه مع العلم ان الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه تقوم بالدراسات على مستوى العالم وتقدم لنا كل فتره نموذج جيود جديد عالمى نستطيع أستخدامه فى كل مكان بالعالم ويتم من حين لأخر تحديث هذه النماذج وجعلها مجانيه والنموزج العالمى المتعارف عليه هو EGM96
والأن يوجد نماذج احدث 2008 وهكذا
وبأستخدام هذه النماذج يتم معرفة الأرتفاع منسوب لسطح البحر ويسمى فى هذه الحاله
Orthometric Height

:3:ولتلخيص ما سبق
تنتج الأحداثيات من نظام ال gps
معتمده حسابيا على مرجع wgs84
يتم تحويلها الى المرجع الوطنى عين العبد ومازالت فراغيه
وللتحويل الى سطح نختار نظام ماريكيتور UTM
ثم نحدد ZONE
أذا توقفنا الى هنا الأرتفاع الناتج يكون ellipsoidal height
أذا أردنا تنسيبه لسطح البحر نستخدم جيود عالمى EGM 96 أو أحدث أو محلى لو متوفر لنحصل على Orthometric Height


سؤال تفاعلى – 
1-	ماذا كان يفعل المساحون قبل توفر الجيود؟
-	ببساطه كانوا يلجأون الى روبير معلوم ويسلسلوا منه ميزانيات للحصول على أرتفاعات النقاط منسوبه لسطح البحر وهو ادق بالفعل.
2-	ما الفرق بين أستخدام نماذج الجيود وأستخدام التسلسل من روبير معلوم هل الفرق سيكون كبير ؟
-	عن طريق تجربتى الشخصيه هنا فى المملكه كان الأختلاف حوالى 1 م يزيد او ينقص قليلا ولكن النماذج الجديده المعدله المفروض أن تعطى نتائج أفضل من ذلك
والى هذا الحد انا تعبت 

وأشكركم على تكملت القرأه الى هذه الجمله

والى اللقاء فى الحلقه الرابعه بأذن الله

ملحوظه كل هذه الحلقات تعتمد على المجهود الشخصى وقد تحتمل الصواب والخطأ


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 مايو 2009)

والله مشكور كثيرا حقا موضوع مهم وممتاز


----------



## جلوبال (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا م/هاني شرحك ممتاز و مبسط و مفهوم نحن شركة مقاولات مقرها الرئيسي في الدمام تعمل في مجال المقاولات في جميع انحاء المملكة انا طبعا متابع موضوع من الاول واتمني ان يكون لنا حظ التعامل معاك على فكرة م / صلاح قنديل بيشكر فيك جدا وهو من أعطاني هذا الموقع ونصحني ان اطلع على الموضوع هذا نرجو ان تتابع موضوعك بنجاح ...م / عماد رياض


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر كل من قام بالرد على الموضوع وأتمنى من الله أن يوفقنى لتكملته كما أرغب وأتمنى
وأشكرك يا م / عماد رياض وأتمنى أن أراك أن شاء الله أذا حضرت فى أى وقت الى الرياض
معذرة للتأخير فى متابعة الحلقات نظرا لأنشغالى هذه الأيام ولكنى سأتابعكم لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (16 مايو 2009)

اللة ينور عليك يابشمهندس هانى دائما فى المقدمة ودائما البريمو فى كل شى ياريتك هنا فى جدة الحبيبة عموما الرياض ولا اى منطقة فى المملكة صوتك واصل لها بارك اللة فيك وزادك من علمة


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 يوليو 2009)

ببساطه ما هو ال gps وما هى أستخداماته ومكوناته وقكرة عمله


----------



## samsouma80 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على كل هده المجهودات


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع و شرح مبسط و مفيد جدا ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل وقيم 
نحن في انتظار الجزء الرابع
باراك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه اثار (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (16 يوليو 2009)

أشكر الجميع على الردود وأخص بالشكر الدكتور جمعه داود والمهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو
وأعدكم أن شاء الله بتكملة الحلقات أن شاء الله لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع
ولكنى أعتذر مره ثانيه على التأخير نظرا لأنشغالى وسفرى المتكرر شرقا وغربا
ولكنى أعدكم بالمواصله أن شاء الله


----------



## بسيم85 (16 يوليو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للأخ هاني ... ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## علي فؤاد (16 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس هاني وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
ونريد تكملة هذه المحاضرات


----------



## عماشه (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ونرجو منك ان تقوم لنا بشرح كيفيه حساب جهاز التوتال ستشن للاحداثيات والقوانين الحسابيه المستخدمه


----------



## علي فؤاد (29 يوليو 2009)

والله يا باشمهندس اشتقنا كثيراااااااااااااااااااا للجزء الرابع مع اني عارف انت وقتك ليس ملكا لك ولكن نحن بانتظار الجزء الرابع والخامس ................................................................


----------



## fageery (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل، أرجو ألا أكون طماعا إذا قلت لك اعطنا المزيد عن الـ gps وأكون مشكور إذا تطرقت إلى الـ gis بنفس هذا الشرح الوافي المبسط


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## magdy_blal (8 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس هانى مشكور على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع
ارجو من سيادتكم الافادة ارغب فى تعلم gpsحيث اننى اعمل فى احدى شركات المقاولات بمدينة ابها
واريد ان اعرف قرب مكان اتوجة الية لتحقيق هدفى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng. Aadi (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
ولك الف شكر


----------



## م.خليل الطه (28 سبتمبر 2009)

والله موضوع مهم وعجبني كثير الله يجزاك الف خير ولكن اتمنى ان ان يكون هناك شرح اكثر عن عملية الأسقاط وتحويل الأرتفاع من إلى


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مشكور كثيرا حقا موضوع مهم وممتاز


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

معلوما ت ممتازة شكرا


----------



## odwan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وإلى تميّز أكبر 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## aboyazeed100 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك صراحة بحث مميز 
وياليت لو ذكرت بعض المراجع التي من الممكن الاستفادة منها
وكذلك إذا لديك فكرة عن حساب المعادلات لإيجاد نقاط الطول والعرض ----- وهل تسمح بالمشاركة والاظافة على الموضوع

وفققك الله لكل علم نافع


----------



## المقترب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

قليل هم من يبتغون وجه الله بعلمهم
نسال الله ان تكون وايانا منهم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
نرجو تكملة الاجزاء المتبقيه
وكان الله في عون الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عزت محروس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وموضوع قيم وننتظر الجزء الرابع


----------



## hng2000 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد مجبل العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة كيفية استخدام gps في الحقلوما الفائدة منه


----------



## احمد مجبل العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الى كافة الزملاء هناك موضوع خاص للمساحين وهو كيفية اعادة رسم الخرائط القديمة عن طريق برنامج الاوتوكاد بعد اخذ الخارطة القديمة بواسطة جهاز الاسكنر ومن ثم استدعائها من برنامج الاوتوكاد والرسم عليها وبعد اكمال الرسم ناخذ اي بعد من الخارطة المرسومة وتقسيمه على البعد الحقيقي (على الارض)وناتج القسمه هو المقياس الجديد للخارطة الجديدة ومن ثم طبعها


----------



## احمد مجبل العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*اني زميلكم احمد مجبل العراقي موظف في هيئة استثمار اموال الوقف السني بحاجة الى دورات تطويرية انا وزملائي الثلاثة في (الوظيفة على اجهزة ال(جي بي اس وتوتال ستيشن *

*ارجو مساعدتنا وذلك بارشادنا الى مركز او دائرة متخصصة في هذا المجال لغرض اشتراكنا بهذه الدورات واذا كان بالامكان ارسال عناوينهم او هواتفهم على ايميلي الخاص*

*مع فائق الشكر والتقدير*​ 

*اخوكم احمد مجبل العراقي*


----------



## saleh77 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع افادني كثير ومشكور عليه ن ويجعله ربنا في ميزان حسناتك ، ارجو اكمال الجزء الرابع


----------



## surveyor_sayed (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يآ هندسـه على الشرح وأتمنى أل انت تكمل عشآن نستفاد .. لك كل الشكر


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووور جداً والله ينور عليك*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا كلنا استفدنا من شرحك العظيم ده بارك الله فيك واسكنك فسح جناته


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ويهديك 
مشكور جدا و ما قصرت


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله عليك


----------



## abdolkadr (11 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع بارك الله بكم


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور لكن الموضوع قديم ومكرر


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (15 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر


----------



## هيثم عثمان (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك بالجد سرد وشرح بسيط ووافى فى نفس الوقت


----------



## حبيب مراد (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و أود لو تطيف لنا دروسا في كيفية استخدام محطة الج ب س في العمل المساحي

و شكرا


----------



## sbic (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (23 فبراير 2012)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (23 فبراير 2012)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوتقي (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## buraida (14 يوليو 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك ياباشمهندس بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

